# Seems like hotspots



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Hello Guys ,
I have a 8 years old lab , recently I noticed some pus on the head area and he scratched it and made it worse . We then took him to the vet and got his hair trimmed of that part .
I am not sure if it is hotspots or anything else , my vet didn’t took any name of the condition . I just surfed the net and figured out on my own .
It’s been a week now , we are applying LOREXANE and he is on CefPet(antibiotic, gave 5 tablets as of today : twice a day) .

Now , the infected area is becoming crusty like .
Open to suggestions if anyone is awared of this .
attached his pictures

PS : The yellow colour on the infected area is of the tube I use on the infected area .
The picture with crust like formation is the recent one took today , and the other one is of 3 days back .


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

PS : I am using elizabeth cone to stop him from scratching .


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Doesn’t look like a hotspot to me and it looks as though it needs to be debrided. You might want to go back to your vet.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

sevans said:


> Doesn’t look like a hotspot to me and it looks as though it needs to be debrided. You might want to go back to your vet.


I visited the vet again, and I think my doggo is healing ,the crust is coming out on it's own now.
Hope he recovers soon.


----------

